# whichoneis best Soundmagic ES18 or Sennheiser CX 180



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all

Need a IEM under low budget. My SoundMagic E10 just died and warranty is also over. I was a long time user of PL21 and then E10. I would have gote10again but it is now priced 2200(When i bought it was 1500) and I am on tight budget. 

So thinking about ES18, but also thinking about changing the brand. Found out Sennheiser CX 180 which is similarly priced. But no idea about sound quality. So can anyone tell which one is better.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

CX 180 is rubbish,as most Sennheisers are at lower price points. Get the ES18 or Cowon EM1 eyes closed.


----------



## Minion (Apr 2, 2014)

Get cowon EM1 for better build quality.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2014)

+1 to ES18


----------



## powerhoney (Apr 3, 2014)

+1 to EM1...


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 3, 2014)

So I got 3 Votes for EM1 and 2 for ES18.It is going to be tough decision. 
I am Sound Magic loyalist for last 3 year. Never tried any Cowon product.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2014)

the new batch of ES18 seems to have a few complains. i replaced my 2012 ES18 and the new one (2014) have a slight hissing sound when paired with pc/laptop. just confirm from more members before going for ES18. didn't do any burn as after 40-50hrs, the noise should have been gone but unfortunately it didn't.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 3, 2014)

The hissing sound maybe the problem with your unit. 

Did somebody else had same problem??

Maybe I should go with COWON EM1,build quality seems better in some review.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

Bought ES18 a month ago. No problems so far.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2014)

+1 for Cowon EM1

I would vote for Cowon EM1, digit did list it as their current favourite..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 4, 2014)

My Cowon EM1 recently purchased!
Superb one!
I recommend you to get one with mic if you are Phone user!

Sound quality is excellent!
Tangle free cables!
Good Bass!
Superb Build Quality!

They are on par with my EarPods in terms of sound quality!


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Is Cowon EM1 with mic is supported by Galaxy Grand2. I earlier had Xperia Pro which doesn't support lots of Earphone with Mic.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 4, 2014)

Yep my i5 and sis's Xperia Z are supported !
Dnt know about Pro!


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 5, 2014)

Have anyone tested it on Galaxy devices especially Grand 2? 
I would really like to buy it today.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 5, 2014)

akchoudhary24 said:


> Have anyone tested it on Galaxy devices especially Grand 2?
> I would really like to buy it today.



Most droids supported, I vaguely remember s3 user using it not sure though.

Visit Cowon india page & ask question in chat section for clarification.

If ready to shell 2k then the new T peos models tank & popular are awesome buy.
T-Peos Tank Review | The Headphone List

Fidue A31 & A32 are also on their way to India[but balanced sounding]
Amazon.com: FIDUE A31 In-Ear Noise Isolating Earphones Heaphones with Micro Dynamic Driver: Cell Phones & Accessories

Amazon.com: FIDUE A32 Purple In-Ear Noise Isolating Earphones Heaphones with Micro Dynamic Driver: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 5, 2014)

So I think I Will take the risk. Will go Nehru Place market to see I can find these anywhere otherwise I will order them from Amazon or Flipkart but they are giving me min 9 days delivery time.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 5, 2014)

akchoudhary24 said:


> So I think I Will take the risk. Will go Nehru Place market to see I can find these anywhere otherwise I will order them from Amazon or Flipkart but they are giving me min 9 days delivery time.



Nehru Place definitely isn't a place for IEMs. There are some shops but then the prices are better online


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 5, 2014)

Prices for soundmagic es18 is 650 and 700 here at Nehru Place. BUT I dint find a single store that sales Cowon Em1. THE GUYS from efuturis and Hot were trying to sale me Iball and senneheiser. I  THINK I WILL ORDER ONLINE ONLY.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 5, 2014)

akchoudhary24 said:


> I  THINK I WILL ORDER ONLINE ONLY.



Right choice


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bought the earphone from Cowon India website for Rs. 960 and got the delivery in 24 hour  
It is supported on Galaxy Devices in case any one wondering. 

Currently doing "Burn IN" for overnight.


----------



## User Name (Apr 20, 2014)

@akchoudhary24  Could you plz review ur new headphones?

I also looking for new one in same price range.

I want good bass and noise isolation (for listening in Train traveling )

does it come with MIC

Is it compatible with Xperia L?


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought the mic version which cost ne 960 rs from Cowon India website.  They delivered me in 24 hour.

Sound quality us good. Bass is nice little less than sound magic e10 but considering the price difference it is acceptable. 

Noise isolation is good provided that u use the correct tip.


Cant say abouy Xperia L compatibility. It is working on Galaxy Grand 2 but it was not perfect on my Xperia Pro. But that the quite a old phone. Ask the online customer support on their site.


----------



## chan (Apr 20, 2014)

i played my brand new cowon em1 with full bass and full volume for about 5 min after taking it from box.
will these damage my drivers?
i hear some disortions by playing some songs with full volume but very few. most of songs i dont hear disortion .


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 20, 2014)

I dont think it will destroy the driver. Not an expert on that matter. 

May be the distortion was due to low quality fil. Try the same track with some other earphone. 


I played FM at half volume overnight on day 1.


----------



## sidaries (Oct 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to ES18



hi bro !!! i wanted to know which IEM should i buy under 1K budget ????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2014)

sidaries said:


> hi bro !!! i wanted to know which IEM should i buy under 1K budget ????



check out Xiaomi Piston and Cowon EM1


----------



## Minion (Oct 15, 2014)

Got one EM1 7 days back.


----------

